# TTOC Sixth Essex/Herts meet Thurs 29th March Mizu Brentwood



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Its Herts/Essex meet time again at the now established monthly meeting place at Mizu Brentwood at the A12 junction just off the M25 kick off at 7.30pm.

I extend a warm welcome to the now established Essex 'posse' and any newcomers who want to come along for a friendly evening off good food and chat to discuss fture ideas for cruises/days out for the warmers days ahead  .

So come on dont be shy come and join us,

Lamps your regional rep


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

hi mate i will be at this in my car this time! 8)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Good man Mark,will be nice to see you again and to see your pride 'n' joy this time.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## Johnclem88 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll try and pop down


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Great !..... may be a bit late due to my shift , but will be there.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be there Paul.....


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great stuff guys,keep em coming,the more the merrier  !

Cheers Lamps


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Paul

Ive got a new hood been fitted on the 17th so I`ll be there hooray !

Gareth


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done Gareth,it will good to catch up with you again mate 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Lamps put me down for this 8)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Just a reminder to all you Herts/Essex TT'ers that the next meet is Thurs 29th at the now established monthly meeting venue of Mizu Brentwood 

Looking forward to seeing old and new faces

cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hiya..I'm new on here and I live in Chelmsford, never been to anything like this so would be an experience


----------



## WalshieTT (Mar 20, 2012)

I havent gone to one myself yet so we will both be newbies. Am coming from south woodham so may see you on the A12


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll be coming along


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Im looking forward to it...Hopefully one of you lovely people will be able to help me with my headlight problem too while we're there lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Im looking forward to it...Hopefully one of you lovely people will be able to help me with my headlight problem too while we're there lol


Ahh what's the problem with your headlight? 8)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Great stuff everyone,it will good to meet some new faces and catch up with the now established Essex 'posse'  .

All are most welcome,

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Dotti said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking forward to it...Hopefully one of you lovely people will be able to help me with my headlight problem too while we're there lol
> ...


Its the driver side...its not working and its had a brand new bulb in it, it worked for a second then went off and the bulb warning light came on, i dont know if its got to do with needing a new dashpod :? :? but the sidelight works instead and the passenger side is fine and the full beams work...

Its really bugging me not working, not worked since i bought it couple weeks ago :roll:

and Thanks Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

I could well be up for this providing I can find all the parts to my TT and put it back it back together in time.

Mission


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTchan said:


> Its the driver side...its not working and its had a brand new bulb in it, it worked for a second then went off and the bulb warning light came on, i dont know if its got to do with needing a new dashpod :? :? but the sidelight works instead and the passenger side is fine and the full beams work...
> 
> Its really bugging me not working, not worked since i bought it couple weeks ago :roll:


I know exactly what you mean it can be frustrating when your light doesn't work or it keeps playing up and you can't get to the bottom of the problem. My passenger xenon is very tempremental and needs switching off and on a few times in wet weather or extreme cold weather but once ignited it stays on!
Firstly before you go the dashpod route, it sounds to me like it might be the igniter or ballast within your light unit. I might be wrong. I've had this problem and took my whole unit out (not very girlie I know)  a few times and changed the bulb over and over again. I have a spare ballast which I'll bring along and you can try it in your unit. Your dilemma is with it being drivers side it maybe more akward to fit than passenger side.

Don't our TT's look naff when only one xenon works


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking forward to the meet, due to be 20°c all week and sunny so looking forward to seeing its of clean and shiny cars!

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Dotti said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Its the driver side...its not working and its had a brand new bulb in it, it worked for a second then went off and the bulb warning light came on, i dont know if its got to do with needing a new dashpod :? :? but the sidelight works instead and the passenger side is fine and the full beams work...
> ...


Thanks hun at least i have an idea of what it is and i can speak to my mechanic 

Only 3 days to go 8)


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

stortford said:


> I could well be up for this providing I can find all the parts to my TT and put it back it back together in time.
> 
> Mission


hi mate you from stortford? if you are fancy driving down tomorrow?


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

mark_1423 said:


> stortford said:
> 
> 
> > I could well be up for this providing I can find all the parts to my TT and put it back it back together in time.
> ...


If I can get the TT put back together intime then yep, I certainly do.

Where abouts are you from fella?


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

i live in little canfiled only up the road, get it sorted lol, let us know. mark


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

My brake light switch was fixed today so ill be able to still come, was worried it wouldnt get fixed today but its all good


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

mark_1423 said:


> i live in little canfiled only up the road, get it sorted lol, let us know. mark


Well I told the wife that I would be in from the workshop at 9pm tonight. I think we all know thats not really going to happen :lol:

Its looking good but being a sprayer its very hard for me to bring something along thats not really finished to my usual standards, but what the heck.

It would be good to meet up with the TT brigade but please bare in mind that its a rolling project.


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

stortford said:


> mark_1423 said:
> 
> 
> > i live in little canfiled only up the road, get it sorted lol, let us know. mark
> ...


lol mate i wouldnt worry i turned up not in my tt as it was left on bricks as mine is a project, least you can put it up on ramps :twisted:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Everyone is welcome,the more the merrier! Dont worry if you dont have your TT this time around,we are a very social bunch so you will fit in fine 

Cheers Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I have just got in and just thought I would say what a very enjoyable evening out with all that attended.

It was nice to see a wide range of well looked after and differently modified cars.


----------



## WalshieTT (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry i didnt stay long, i didnt know the drill. Me and my brother hadn't eaten but ben does not like chinese. Or anything besides chicken and chips. Next time we will eat before and come in for a chat.

As above definately a good mix of people.


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Good meet, good food and nice to meet my Essex brethren 8)

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Great seeing you all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. I'll see if I can get the McLaren MP4 c12 along next time :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats to the Essex Rep Lamps for organising such a great Essex meet, in glorious weather and company. The Essex crowd is expanding. It is always nice to see new TTiers as well.....  and old ones, that goes for you Dotti....... :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Well this was my first meet and I'm already looking forward to the next one...was lovely to meet you all, made me feel very welcome


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Brilliant turnout,lovely people and fantastic company  ! What more could you ask for! I will do some work for the next meet
so we can get together for a 'cruise' to the venue before we 'make merry' :lol: !
It was good to see some new faces and as always good to catch up with the regular 'Essex Posse' and all in all it was a very good evening with some good TT's to look at  !

Will keep you posted on the next meet,

Cheers Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Well this was my first meet and I'm already looking forward to the next one...was lovely to meet you all, made me feel very welcome


Yep, and me looking forward to the next one. Sorry I didnt get a chance to say hi properly, so HI. :lol:

A cruise sounds like a good idea, as it always turns a few heads when people see a whole convoy of TTs or the like drive past.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

stortford said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Well this was my first meet and I'm already looking forward to the next one...was lovely to meet you all, made me feel very welcome
> ...


Hello back at ya...next time we'll chat properly 

Definatly up for a cruise  I'll work on my driving skills lol :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great to see so many people at one of our new reps meetings


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Paul for organising a good meet, great to see friends old and new !!

Look forward to the next meet

Gareth


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Definatly up for a cruise  I'll work on my driving skills lol :lol:[/quote]
yer you will have to :roll: :!: maybe do it on a week end? show you all how to drive, well i know gareth can, not to sure about captain slow (lamps) lol btw it was a good meet nice to see every one!


----------

